# State Cup Bracket Draw - Today?



## timbuck (Dec 14, 2017)

It is scheduled for today.  When do they usually post it?
Will it get delayed?


----------



## pewpew (Dec 14, 2017)

TCD said:


> I was told 8 pm


Which really means 8pm tomorrow, and with tomorrow being Friday it'll probably be up Monday.


----------



## Messi>CR7 (Dec 14, 2017)

pewpew said:


> Which really means 8pm tomorrow, and with tomorrow being Friday it'll probably be up Monday.


So much negativity on this forum .  It's already posted.


----------



## original805 (Dec 14, 2017)

Messi>CR7 said:


> So much negativity on this forum .  It's already posted.


please post where ????
I don't see it posted


----------



## Messi>CR7 (Dec 14, 2017)

original805 said:


> please post where ????
> I don't see it posted


http://www.calsouth.com/en/statecup/
Click on the division your team is in (major, governor, or president)
Select boy or girl
Click on "bracket" of your particular age group.  The grouping of teams is out.  The actual game schedule is not out yet.


----------



## growingpains (Dec 14, 2017)

Messi>CR7 said:


> So much negativity on this forum .  It's already posted
> 
> Thanks


----------



## original805 (Dec 14, 2017)

thanks


----------



## onewaynerooney (Dec 15, 2017)

Any link for the national cup brackets?


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Dec 15, 2017)

Checked earlier. Nothing up for NC.


----------



## timbuck (Dec 15, 2017)

NC doesn’t appear to draw until later this month. 27th I think.


----------



## NickName (Dec 18, 2017)

Noticed today that the bracket our kids team was in changed over the weekend.  Still futzing around perhaps


----------



## Not_that_Serious (Dec 18, 2017)

NickName said:


> Noticed today that the bracket our kids team was in changed over the weekend.  Still futzing around perhaps


noticed some of the teams entered. some coaches really like putting their kids through punishment. if you manage to only earn 2-4 points in a bronze/flight 3, i dont see what putting them up against flight 2/3/bronze teams that finished at the top of their divisions accomplishes. worse i noticed signature/plus teams with 2-4 points. i think that is pretty f'd up - well unless you draw them.


----------



## NickName (Dec 18, 2017)

Not_that_Serious said:


> noticed some of the teams entered. some coaches really like putting their kids through punishment. if you manage to only earn 2-4 points in a bronze/flight 3, i dont see what putting them up against flight 2/3/bronze teams that finished at the top of their divisions accomplishes. worse i noticed signature/plus teams with 2-4 points. i think that is pretty f'd up - well unless you draw them.


Ironically we went from a pretty tough draw (.5-0 YSR diff) to one that looks to be less difficult (3-1.5 YSR diff).


----------



## Mr. Mac (Dec 27, 2017)

onewaynerooney said:


> Any link for the national cup brackets?


http://cysa.affinitysoccer.com/tour/public/info/accepted_list.asp?sessionguid=&Tournamentguid={8F336501-E4EB-43DD-8288-B1577107F046}


----------



## Mr. Mac (Dec 27, 2017)

fixed the link


----------

